# Plants to grow up and out of the water?



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Bamboo of some sort?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

Java fern, bolbitis, echinodorus can grow emersed. There are a lot more than can grow emersed.

The low humidity maybe a problem in your case. I cannot tell how much is needed depending on the plant species, do not have experience with that kind of setup.

Most of echinodorus can grow quite big, maybe too big. Bolbitis too, but it's slow growing, java fern could be something to try, anubias also can grow emersed, many cryptocorynes too (but i think crypts require a lot of humidity).

Michel.


----------



## altiuscitius (Jul 17, 2012)

I have rotala carolinas that grow out past the surface of my fluval ebi by a few inches and then flowers. Water wisteria will also occassionally grow out the back of my 25g tank, but it never flowers.

Also peace lilies are a nice looking (like a swordplant kind of) terrestrial bog plant you can buy for dirt cheap at a garden store and then plant it underwater. Ive had one submerged in 6 inches of water and growing out of it for years in the past, and Ive read about them staying fully submerged for up to a year. 

A terrestrial plant that does well underwater might be better for you then a submerged plant that can live above water, since you have low humidity.


----------



## Cryptocorynic (Nov 29, 2012)

I've had Bacopa Monnieri grow out of my tanks when I neglect them too long. It does not seem 
to require high humidity. It is also relatively easy to find, and as a stem plant can be trimmed to 
fit any size space you want. When emersed, you'll see pretty flowers. You could let it cascade 
out of that bowl into the terrarium. The emersed leaf form is also very close to the 
submersed form, the leaves may be slightly narrower and somewhat shinier.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I stuck the c. ciliata in there just to see if I like it- I don't. It's just flat out way too big, even with just a few leaves. I'll try looking for some other plants instead


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

I have bacopa monnieri, bacopa caroliniana, bacopa madagascariensis and ludwigia repens half in and half out. l.repens has tiny flower as well.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_Echinodorus cordifolius_ 'Tropica Marble Queen'

Also consider _Spathiphyllum_ peace lily.


----------

